# Working Certificate Intermediate (WCI)



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The Canadian Kennel Club has a WC - *WCI *- WCX. And Shala got her WCI last night! It is a land double, land honour, water double (all off leash). It was our first non-junior test, and so first with no leash. She really did well - nailed all her marks and her control was really nice. She hates posing for pics, so she gets all serious looking. I added the closest thing I got to the smile at the end! :smile2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Good job Shala! You two are such a good team


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! She's looking beautiful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wool hoo you go girls! You two have come such a long way. I still grin every time I think of your little girl sitting in my utility near the bag that had had the bird in it, she was so thrilled by the smell!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww sounds like you two had lots and lots of fun! Love her grin in that last photo! Congratulations on your hard work!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, that's really great, Shala looks wonderful in her photos!.


----------



## Tejasjessi (Jun 27, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations you two!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations!! I love the photos.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulation!!


Since I'm not familiar with CKC rules, could you answer a couple questions?
When your dog is off leash, is it from the holding blind to the line, or just take off the leash at the line? 
On the honor are you able to say anything to the dog, or do you have to be completely quiet once you say "sit"?
What is the distance for the marks on land and water?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! 
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job! You two are getting quite a collection of those big ribbons  Love the photos.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> 
> Since I'm not familiar with CKC rules, could you answer a couple questions?
> ...


Hi there - sure!

*When your dog is off leash, is it from the holding blind to the line, or just take off the leash at the line? *It is from the holding blind, which is up to 25 yards from the line. You are being judged from the time you leave the last blind. The dog has to be at a heel, under control. 

*On the honor are you able to say anything to the dog, or do you have to be completely quiet once you say "sit"? *You can say "sit, no bird," (or whatever you say to indicate you won't be running) when you first get over to the honour box/line. You can say it again if you want while the working dog is walking up to the line - but once the working dog is on the line, you are not allowed to say anything more. 

*What is the distance for the marks on land and water? *From the rules: 
Land Double - the angle between the falls shall be
not less than 90 degrees.The birds will land in cover
and not be conspicuous from the line.The falls shall
be approximately 68.6 meters (75 yards) long in moderate to moderately heavy cover.
Water Double - the angle between the falls shall not
be less than 90 degrees.The birds will land with a definite
and visible splash 36.6 to 45.7 meters (40 to 50
yards) from the line. One bird shall land in cover.
Decoys are to be used, singly anchored and centrally​
located between the 2 marks and visible from the line.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sammy's big sis!! She looks awesome with that big ribbon!


----------

